#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Еще проблема со шрифтом Yagpo!_Wylie

## Denli

Обнаружил забавную проблему со шрифтом *Yagpo!_Wylie*. При копировании тибетского текста в индизайне предписная *'a* замещается пробелом, а приписная *'a* с надписной _кику_ замещается пробелом и *a* c _кику_.

Может кто уже знаком с этой байдой?

----------

Forsh (18.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Именно при копировании? А если place?

----------


## Denli

при копировании

----------


## Forsh

Вот что получается.
Например вот оригинальная строка текста шрифта Yagpo!_Wylie



А вот эта же строка после копирования ее через буфер обмена



Если посмотреть основу этого шрифта в латинице, то первая стока имеет вид

*gng.l.gng.'dul.thbs.kyis.'gro.don.mdzad;*

а вторая

*gng.l.gng.’dul.thbs.kyis.’gro.don.mdzad;*

Видно, что строки отличаются видом одиночной верхней кавычки. 
В оригинале это ' - символ с кодом 0027, а в строке скопированной через буфер обмена это символ ’- код символа 2019.
Почему Индизайн так подменяет символы не понятно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему Индизайн так подменяет символы не понятно.


Понятно, почему: он кавычки меняет по своему умолчанию.

Попробуйте сделать так: поместите какой-нибудь файл через диалог place, при этом поставив галку в Show Import Options, а в следующем окне - снять галку в Use Typographer's Quotes.
После этого Индюк, возможно, изменит умолчания и перестанет менять кавычки при копировании через буфер (по крайней мере так это работало в Пейдже).
А если нет, то придется не копировать, а помещать, причем обязательно предварительно конвертировать вордовый файл в rtf.

----------


## Forsh

Попробовал, параметр импорта "не использовать типографские кавычки" в команде поместить есть при помещении вордовского файла, но на буфер обмена это не повлияло (возможно я проверил не все варианты). Для файла формата Индизайна команда поместить вообще не имеет этого параметра импорта.
Проблема есть при перекомпоновке готового индизайновского файла. Например, когда нужно части файла с тибетским текстом перенести в другой файл. Обойти буфер обмена при этом наверное сложно. Правда я заметил, что эта проблема с буфером возникает только когда копируешь текст в другой файл, в рамках одного файла буфер обмена кавычки не меняет.

----------


## Forsh

Как вариант конечно можно воспользоваться командой найти/заменить. Найти /подпункт "кавычки"/"любая одиночная кавычка", заменить на /"кавычки"/"прямая одиночная кавычка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например, когда нужно части файла с тибетским текстом перенести в другой файл. Обойти буфер обмена при этом наверное сложно.


Можно попробовать экспорт в rtf, а затем импорт в другой файл.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как вариант конечно можно воспользоваться командой найти/заменить. Найти /подпункт "кавычки"/"любая одиночная кавычка", заменить на /"кавычки"/"прямая одиночная кавычка.


Это опасно. Можно такого назаменять, что мало не покажется.

----------


## Forsh

Маловероятно, по-видимому только прямая одиночная кавычка принимает участие в формировании тибетских букв, и кавычки другого вида в буквах тибетского текста этого шрифта не используютя, а значить замена не принесет никакого вреда тибетскому тексту. В остальном тексте вид одиночной кавычки не принципиален.
Конечно, заставить буфер обмена не искажать кавычки было бы правильней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

А Вы в какой версии работаете?
Я сейчас попробовал:
взял прямо из этого треда фразу gng.l.gng.'dul.thbs.kyis.'gro.don.mdzad;
вставил в ИнДи
назначил Yagpo!_Wylie_Calligraphy - все встало без искажений
потом скопировал в буфер уже из ИнДи и вставил в другой документ - тоже все на месте.
У меня ИнДи 3 ver 5

----------


## Сергей Хос

Все ясно - дело в версии программы.
Сейчас попробовал в ИнДи CS2 ver 4 - получается именно так, как у вас.
Меняйте прогу.

----------


## Forsh

Кажется я разобрался с этой проблемой. Дело не в версии программы. Все дело в том, что по умолчанию в Индизайне настроено использование типографских кавычек, и он вставляет типографские кавычки и при вводе текста вручную и при вставке через буфер обмена. В шрифте Yagpo!_Wylie используются прямые одиночные кавычки для формирования тибетских букв, естественно Индизайн при копировании через буфер обмена подменяет их на типографские, что искажает тибетский текст.
Как решать эту проблему.
В настройках программы в меню Редактирование-Установки-Параметры текста нужно снять галочку с параметра "Использовать типографские кавычки". После этого буфер обмена работает корректно.
Так же есть возможность переключать режим использования/неиспользования типографских кавычек комбинацией клавиш Shift+Ctrl+Alt+ ' непосредственно во время работы.
Наверное разработчикам шрифта стоило обратить внимание на эту проблему, ведь как я понял многие программы автоматически меняют кавычки на типографские для "красоты" текста и не только, может быть стоило воспользоваться менее "спорным" с типографской точки зрения символом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кажется я разобрался с этой проблемой. Дело не в версии программы.


Ну уж не знаю...
Я сейчас попробовал: ИнДи 2 (4) при снятой галке в preferences/Use typographer's quotes все равно меняет этот знак на кавычку, а ИнДи 3 (5) не меняет при не снятой.

----------

Forsh (18.12.2009)

----------


## Forsh

Это уже не принципиально. До сути проблемы мы вроде бы доковырялись и пути решения обозначили. Спасибо Denli за "отлов" проблемы, спасибо Сергею Хос за конструктивное участие и предложения. Лично мне эта тема очень помогла.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это уже не принципиально. До сути проблемы мы вроде бы доковырялись и пути решения обозначили.


Мне все-же интересно было бы узнать, в какой версии Вы экспериментировали. Просто для сведения, чтобы учитывать свойства программы.
Лично я сейчас остановился на CS3 ver 5, нерусифицировнной. Пробовал CS4 - не понравилось. В частности, обнаружил в ней странный баг: не работает ограничитель переносов; никак не удается выставить параметр "не больше трех подряд". Ставит, собака, по всему абзацу, и ничего не могу с этим поделать.

----------


## Кагьюпа

http://www.pechamaker.com/
Официально бесплатная программа, поддерживающая разные шрифты и раскладки клавиатуры, позволяющая набирать и кирилицу, печатать формат "печа" (со всеми разворотами и проч) также просто, как обычный А4 в ворде. Даёт возможность настроить немало параметров страницы. Единственное неудобство для некоторых может составить интерфейс на английском, но разобравшись и настроив пару шаблонов, работа пойдёт легче, а печать будет лёгкой. Некоторые шрифты (напр. Tibetan Machine, идущий вместе с программой бесплатно) распознаются и InDesign (для тех, кто хочет "сохранить связь" с этой программой).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Официально бесплатная программа,


Такие программы обычно непригодны для профессиональной верстки.
То есть подготовить буклет к ретриту в них можно, но сделать книгу не получится.

----------


## Forsh

> Мне все-же интересно было бы узнать, в какой версии Вы экспериментировали.


У меня CS3 5.0 руссифицированная. На CS4 пока не перехожу, на работе старенькая машина, боюсь будет сильно подтормаживать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня CS3 5.0 руссифицированная. На CS4 пока не перехожу, на работе старенькая машина, боюсь будет сильно подтормаживать.


Будет обязательно.

Меня вообще-то CS3 5.0 вполне бы устраивала, если бы не один неприятный баг: она не умеет делать концевые сноски.
То есть при попытке пометить сноски в конце документа программа обозначает их буквами, и никак иначе. Если сносок больше двухсот, выглядит это впечатляюще.

----------


## Denli

Кстати, Сергей, такой вопрос: есть какой-нибудь шрифт, который можно использовать в ворде, чтобы подставить текст, набранный в вайли, и он его правильно отобразил?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, Сергей, такой вопрос: есть какой-нибудь шрифт, который можно использовать в ворде, чтобы подставить текст, набранный в вайли, и он его правильно отобразил?


Не встречал. Набор в Вайли конвертируется в Sambhota спец. конвертором, но это Вы наверняка знаете, примочка старинная и не очень удобная в силу ряда причин.
А вот чтобы "набрал в Вайли - назначил шрифт - получил тибетский набор" - такого не встречал. Хотя лучше поспрошать у тех, кто занимается набором больших объемов, может что и есть такого рода. Я просто не в курсе.

А вот этот самый Yagpo, оказывается, делает именно это, но в Индизайне - только что попробовал. А в Ворде почему-то не хочет.
Так что помещаете текст на Вайли из Ворда в ИнДи, назначаете Yagpo и будет щастье.

----------


## Yagmort

Для практики нёндро необходимо перепечатать тексты с латиницы (вайли) на тибетский. Подскажите, как это сделать?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Для практики нёндро необходимо перепечатать тексты с латиницы (вайли) на тибетский. Подскажите, как это сделать?


http://www.thlib.org/reference/trans...yconverter.php

----------

Rushny (02.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.01.2011)

----------


## Yagmort

хмм.. а как их набрать для последующей распечатки в MS Word? В уорде у меня все над- и подписные буквы/знаки выстраиваются не над/под, а перед/после главным слогом..

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> хмм.. а как их набрать для последующей распечатки в MS Word? В уорде у меня все над- и подписные буквы/знаки выстраиваются не над/под, а перед/после главным слогом..


А шрифт у вас юникодный? У меня со шрифтом Jomolhari всё хорошо копируется и вставляется.

----------


## Yagmort

шрифт Tibetan Machine Uni. А про Jomolhari я даже не слышал... поищу его тогда.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> шрифт Tibetan Machine Uni. А про Jomolhari я даже не слышал... поищу его тогда.


http://sites.google.com/site/chrisfynn2/fonts/jomolhari

Tibetan Machine Uni тоже должен работать вообще-то, странно.

----------


## Yagmort

да, странно... поставил Jomolhari, но заработали оба.
Спасибо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2011)

----------


## Yagmort

Пожалуйста, подскажите, как набрать сл слог?

----------


## Yagmort

затык с этим слогом всё ещё не решён, по-прежнему требуется помощь

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пожалуйста, подскажите, как набрать сл слог?


В какой программе?
Вот, к примеру, набор в Ворде шрифтом Yagpo

----------


## Yagmort

набираю вот здесь: http://www.digitaltibetan.org/cgi-bin/wylie.pl

как напрямую в Уорде печатать - я не знаю. раскладка-то английская на клавиатуре.

Ваш файл даёт вот такое:

----------


## Сергей Хос

Для конвертора набирайте TwAM

----------

Yagmort (08.04.2011), Zosia (24.06.2012)

----------


## Yagmort

Ура ура  :Smilie: 
Спасибо Вам, Сергей, огромное!

----------

